# GIANT Betta!!!



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I am SOOOOO excited!!! Purchased this Giant from Jennifer and have named him "Atlas". He will be here mid next week since she is shipping him Monday (at my request). :-D

Atlas will be living in a 5 gal. planted Hawkeye tank. I just can't WAIT!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

how many bettas do you have now? lol


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful Fish I love the colors very cool


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Tisia said:


> how many bettas do you have now? lol


Altlas will be the 18th. :-D PLUS I have a 75 gal., a 50 gal. and a 38 gal. And, yes, ALL tanks get weekly cleanings - some (the smaller ones) get more than once a week. ;-)

Thank you - he IS a handsome boy!!!  

What is the difference between Giants & Kings?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

seems like the number should be higher, lol

I think kings is technically just a made up name by petco, lol. think they're generally not as big as true giants though, maybe half giants


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Tisia said:


> seems like the number should be higher, lol
> 
> I think kings is technically just a made up name by petco, lol. think they're generally not as big as true giants though, maybe half giants


Yes, it does. :-D I have lost some, then replaced them. I am ALWAYS telling myself that I WON'T replace one that passes, but...... :lol: :lol: :lol: Who am I kidding??? 

Thanks for the info on the Giants/Kings.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, you've got that empty tank just sitting there and they look up at you with those big eyes and start to wiggle. or I guess in the case of AB they just do a good job of being photogenic, lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats. He's gorgeous. I was hoping to convince my parents to maybe pitch in and buy me one of her giants for my birthday coming up but now that she's raised the prices on all of them its not gonna happen  

I'll just keep hoping that one day I'll get the big boy I've been dreaming about since I found out about Giants.


Oh and by the way I don't know if you know this or not but Giants are finicky things. They're prone to internal issues so it's highly adviseable to only feed him frozen foods. I'll try to find you the info but basically they're susceptable to these things.. cysts I guess.. but that wasn't the word... in their stomachs and dry food is rough and irritates them. They're also prone to bloat from what I've heard.

So to sum that jumbled paragraph up.. frozen or live foods should be the main diet and it's better to feed them in small meals over the course of the day. When I had my king (who at the time I thought was part giant) I would feed him in the morning, when I came home for lunch (if I was able to), and again in the evening, where as my other fish just get one big meal a day.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

If you contact Jennifer & ask, she will split a pair for you. $40.00 for males & $30.00 for females - plus shipping, of course. 

I have looked on-line about Giant Betta care & didn't see anything like what you stated. Hmmm....... 

I have e-mailed Jennifer to ask and I am anxious to hear what she has to say. 

Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations! He's adorable. =] I hope that you can get your own giant betta one day, 1fish2fish. =]


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Congrats. He's gorgeous. I was hoping to convince my parents to maybe pitch in and buy me one of her giants for my birthday coming up but now that she's raised the prices on all of them its not gonna happen
> 
> I'll just keep hoping that one day I'll get the big boy I've been dreaming about since I found out about Giants.
> 
> ...


I've heard the same info from Indjo. They sent me an email with the info and I don't think they would mind me passing it along or you could ask them directly.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Still too much for me  especially for a fish I couldn't breed. I just want one to have as a pet. Keeping my fingers crossed someone in my family acknowledges my birthday besides those who've already given their presents.

I found where I read it but since it's another forum I can't post the link. I could give it to you via PM if you'd like.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FINALLY heard back from Jennifer regarding food for this guy. Took her a little time since one of her little people is sick. 

This is what she said:

I have not heard about pellets hurting their stomach so I am no help with that.
I did breed and raise Giants at one time. They were the most gentle of the bettas I have bred.
The only thing I can recall is they get constipated easily. I would fast them for a day out of the week or if I saw they were not going poo. You can tell when they poo, it’s huge!
If they get constipated then I would do daphnia, but I kept a live culture going at all times when I was raising bettas. These guys have been eating pellets fine, they just eat much more!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, a giant betta! He's really cute  Congrats!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Salamandair said:


> Wow, a giant betta! He's really cute  Congrats!


Thanks - can't WAIT to get him tomorrow or Friday! :-D


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

woah:shock:


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

my bro got a new betta yesterday


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Giants are like the Newfoundlands of the betta world-huge!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> Giants are like the Newfoundlands of the betta world-huge!


Gosh - now I REALLY can't wait to get him!!!! :lol:

He is going in a 5 gal. cycled, planted tank. I am SO excited!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Got Atlas this morning & he is BEAUTIFUL and, OMG, HUGE!!!! I didn't realize he would be THIS big - I absolutely ADORE him!!! 

Looks to be extremely healthy - took acclimation like a champ then proceeded to calmly explore his tank. He even ate for me this aft & kept looking for more - LOL!!!!


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope to be able to see a pic of him in his tank :-D

Btw, LOVE his name!!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's a very nice betta! I really like the blues on his body.
Best of luck!!!:-D


----------

